# List of all Gold Shares - Producers and Explorers



## itbiz2001 (20 February 2011)

Hi,
I am a newbie and I have an interest in gold stocks.
Does anybody know where I can obtain an up to date list of Gold Producers and Explorers that I can export/download to .csv format etc.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Steve


----------



## burglar (20 February 2011)

itbiz2001 said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie and I have an interest in gold stocks.
> Does anybody know where I can obtain an up to date list of Gold Producers and Explorers that I can export/download to .csv format etc.
> 
> ...




Here is one to avoid: 
EXM-Excalibur 
Before they got caught out, they had roughly 1.2 million ozs. in reserves.
After independent audit, down to 297k ozs.

burglar


----------



## burglar (21 February 2011)

Hi Steve, 
Welcome to ASF


----------



## TheAbyss (21 February 2011)

This is a gold watchlist i have which you are welcome to


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2011)

There's a few in this thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8224&highlight=gold


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2011)

I remember being recommended a site when i started investing in gold stocks 3 and a half years ago...it lists and links to every Aussie listed gold stock, however you have to sort out explorers and producers yourself...no easy task, but you learn alot in the process.  took me a minute to remember the name.

http://goldnerds.com.au/o/content/view/77/80/ down the bottom of the page is the list, just beware there is stuff for sale on this site that i absolutely do not endorse.


----------



## Sparty (11 May 2011)

Hi,
I'm a newbie here..... Www.australian-gold.com has a current list of ASX listed gold producers and explorers sorted by production and resources respectively. The data is from 1stQ 2011.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 May 2011)

Sparty said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie here..... Www.australian-gold.com has a current list of ASX listed gold producers and explorers sorted by production and resources respectively. The data is from 1stQ 2011.




That's a well laid out site, good for the basic info.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2011)

Sparty said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie here..... Www.australian-gold.com has a current list of ASX listed gold producers and explorers sorted by production and resources respectively. The data is from 1stQ 2011.



Do you have any connection to that site? It's unusual for first time posters to direct people to a site like that.

Good site by the way..


----------



## Sparty (12 May 2011)

kennas said:


> Do you have any connection to that site? It's unusual for first time posters to direct people to a site like that.
> 
> Good site by the way..




Hi,
Www.australian-gold.com is one of my daughter's sites. She has several in the energy field and publishes the gold one for me as a "present".

I am a 40 year gold and silver bug.

(before posting i read the guidelines..... If i have done the wrong thing please delete the post)


----------



## Anmar (19 May 2011)

The ASX web site has a CSV file of all Energy and Minerals stocks.



itbiz2001 said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie and I have an interest in gold stocks.
> Does anybody know where I can obtain an up to date list of Gold Producers and Explorers that I can export/download to .csv format etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngusSmart (19 May 2011)

Stay away from AAM.. A1 Minerals...

some good ones maybe to look at would be

Alkaine - Gold, Re & Zirconium.

North Star Resourses - NST, Adamus - ADU, Tiger resources - TGS.. tho that may be copper off the top of my head.

thats just a few i watch now n then.. all seem to be moving along ok.


----------



## tinhat (22 May 2011)

Gold miners I would put onto a watch list are:

MML*
RMS
FML

MML is very small but one of the lowest cost (if not the lowest cost) miners in the world. They are in the Philippines and do narrow vein underground mining. I think they also mine a reasonably high proportion of copper ore but not sure about that.

I'm wary of FML because of their very high production costs. Although they have just started open pit mining at Tindals and I don't know how whether that will bring down their production costs.

In my opinion MML is the only one of those three above with a current share price at a good discount to value.

Copper miners also mine gold as a by-product. Of the copper plays I'd look at

OZL*
PNA*

Copper prices are coming off historic highs at the moment. Gold prices are coming off too. Right now may not be the right time of the cycle to be buying into metals miners at the moment.

* Denotes I own this stock.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2020)

*Pretivm Reports First Quarter 2020 Operating and Financial Results; Steady Production at Brucejack Continues to Generate Significant Cash Flows*
May 1, 2020
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pretivm-reports-first-quarter-2020-233557873.html

Price Chart: https://www.ii.co.uk/shares/pretium-resources-inc/NYSE:PVG

VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 30, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Pretium Resources Inc. (TSX/NYSE PVG) announces operating and financial results for the first quarter 2020.

Website: https://www.pretivm.com/home/default.aspx

Webcast: http://services.choruscall.ca/links/pretivm20200501.html

*BRUCEJACK MINE*
The Brucejack Mine is a high-grade gold underground mine located in northwestern British Columbia, approximately 65 kilometers north of Stewart. A year-round, all-weather access road connects the mine to Highway 37. The mine’s operations and camps are connected to and powered by the BC Hydro power grid, with full diesel backup available. The mine has produced 882,900 ounces of gold since it began commercial operation in July 2017.
https://www.pretivm.com/brucejack/overview/default.aspx
British Columbia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Columbia


----------



## noirua (11 December 2021)

noirua said:


> *Pretivm Reports First Quarter 2020 Operating and Financial Results; Steady Production at Brucejack Continues to Generate Significant Cash Flows*
> May 1, 2020
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pretivm-reports-first-quarter-2020-233557873.html
> 
> ...



I bought Pretivm Resources Incorporated TSX: PVG in April 2020 for C$11.69 and which has now received a takeover bid by Australia's Newcrest Mining Limited TSX: NCM  ASX: NCM of C$18.50 or 0.808 shares in Newcrest.  Hopefully to be concluded in the first quarter of 2022.




__





						pretivm stock - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Should I buy more or in fact should you buy this share, Pretivm that is?

Well, gold shares have been decimated in Canada and Newcrest presently stand at C$21.30 x 0.808 = C$17.21 against Precivm's closing price Friday across the big pond at C$16.95.

I took a chance not long ago on a merger of Gold Royalty Corporation AMEX: GROY and ELY Gold Royalties Incorporated TSXV: ELY.  I held ELY and despite falls in gold shares including GROY my profit stands at 17% in US dollars. A bit more in AUD and GBP on present conversion rates.

Maybe just maybe buying Pretivm will prove a good investment or rather a punt. Gold shares always being high risk so be wary of this if a new investor.
If you hold Canadian dollars that's fine but if you have to pay a currency conversion charge of up to 1.5% that makes the Pretivm price C$16.95 x 101.5% = C$17.21.








						Newcrest Mining to buy Pretium Resources for US$2.8 billion
					

Newcrest will offer Pretium holders $18.50 a share, a 23 per cent premium to the target's closing price Monday




					financialpost.com


----------



## noirua (22 May 2022)

__





						American Express Gold Card Review - Rewards & Benefits
					






					www.moneycrashers.com
				



Kirkland Lake has now merged with Agnico Eagle Mines


----------

